# GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

ich teile Euch hier meine Erfahrung mit GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel mit. 
Eine sehr nette Frau erklärt mir, daß ich für 10,00 € im Monat Pakete im Wert von über 350,00 EURO bekommen würde und einen Reisegutschein im Wert von 100,00 EURO. 
Nach näheren Erläuterungen, kam heraus die Monatsgebühr ist in einem Schlag für ein Jahr fällig. 
Also so läuft es: 
Ich bekomme ein Informationsschreiben, dann wird das Geld (120,00 EURO) abgebucht und dann bekomme ich ein Begrüßungspaket und garantiert jeden Monat ein weiteres Paket. Dann wurde ich gebeten aus Sicherheitsgründen !! die Kontonummer anzugeben, schließlich kann ich innerhalb 14 Tagen kündigen, also kein Risiko. Ich verneinte und sagte ich werde mir die Sache noch einmal überlegen und mich informieren. Daraufhin gab die Dame mir die Internetadresse:

ht*p://w*w.*.com

Dort habe ich ziemlich versteckt die AGB unter: 

ht*p://w*w.*.com/tester/impressum_agb.html 

entdeckt und bitte jeden hier vor allem zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Als die Dame dann noch einmal anrief, war sie verwundert, was ich dort alles so gelesen habe. Ich fragte sie, ob sie sich mal die AGB durchgelesen habe, verneinte sie. Auch auf die 
Frage, ob sie genau wüßte, was sie den Verbrauchern dort verkauft, verneinte sie. 
Bitte informieren Sie sich, für 120,00 EURO kann man bei Aldi und Co. viel einkaufen.
Die Sache scheint rechtlich astrein zu sein, also bitte genau lesen, bevor man die Kontonummer bekannt gibt 

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel*

GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel hat einmal geliefert, Wert max. ... €, auf alle weiteren Schreiben seit Oktober 2005 nicht mehr reagiert und 120 € bei mir abgebucht. Auch auf meine Kündigung für ectl. weitere Bezüge nicht reagiert...
Werde der Firma mit sehr ungewöhnlichen Methoden selber einheizen.
Das Kleingedruckte ist nach Prüfung durch meinen RA nicht so sattelfest, wie es auf den ersten Anschein hin erscheint.
Mich interessiert, ob noch weitere [edit]  Interesse an einer Beendigung dieser [edit] h :evil: aben.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

magnesium2 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort habe ich ziemlich versteckt die AGB unter:
> 
> ht*p://w*w.*.com/tester/impressum_agb.html
> 
> entdeckt und bitte jeden hier vor allem zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.


Ich habe mir die AGBs von gfv-online auch mal angeschaut und finde, dass der folgende Satz eigentlich schon alles sagt:


> Es wird des weiteren keine Gewähr für die Bereitschaft der Drittfirmen zur Übersendung von Produkten, Waren oder Waren-/Produktproben übernommen.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Januar 2006)

Das mit dem Testen von Produkten scheint zur Zeit in Mode zu sein.
Ich würde mich da auf keinen Fall darauf einlassen.
Bei Lanu gibts dazu bereits einen ellenlangen Thread, habs in anderen Foren auch schon gelesen, find aber auf die schnelle nicht.
Schau erst mal da:
*[...]*

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung im verlinkten Auftritt) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Juri (11 Januar 2006)

Die Namensähnlichkeit mit der GfK (Gesellschaft für Konsumforschung) einem grossen  echten Marktforschungsinstitut ist sicherlich nur Zufall.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*Gast*

Auch ich bin (leider) auf die GfV Masche hereingefallen. Bisher wurde auch mir lediglich ein Paket im Wert von ca. ... Euro zugesandt. (Okt. 05). Auf meine Mails hin werde ich lediglich vertröstet. Mich würde interessieren wie andere weiter vorgehen (mail: [email protected]).

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*G f V*

Ich habe soeben einen Anruf erhalten (über eine eigentlich unveröffentlichte Telefonnummer) in dem genau diese Gesellschaft mich von der Sache überzeugen wollte. - Der Vorteil das ich zum einen direkt am PC arbeite und direkt Googlen konnte, den hat nicht jeder.. 
Um mir nochmal konkrekt direkt Gedanken darüber zu machen habe ich die Frau der "Firma" auf Montag vertröstet. 

Nund lese ich allein ind diesem Thread nicht einen positiven Grund für die "Teilnahme" an diesem achso tollem Angebot.. 

Wenn sich jetzt zu diesem Telefonat noch jemand hizugesellen möchte und evtl Fragen stellen möchte, der sollte sich dann einfach melden. 
Dann gibt es eine tolle Telefonkonferenz. 
Irgendwie werden wir dann schon zusammekomen

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Mich hat die Dame von GfV auch angerufen, und ebenfalls nach meiner Kontonummer gefragt. Mir wurde aber ausdrücklich 2 x gesagt, dass ich erst ein Formular bekomme, wo ich unterschreiben und es zurückschicken muss, bevor die ganze Sache losgeht.
Ich habe jetzt einen Brief von GfV bekommen, indem steht, dass das Geld sofort abgebucht wird. Ich werde wohl zur Bank gehen und mein Veto einlegen - in wieweit das möglich sein mag.

Natürlich schließt man juristisch auch einen mündlichen Vertrag, aber wie gesagt war die Aussage eindeutich, dass ich unterschreiben muss bevor es los geht (sonst hätte ich es ja wohl kaum gemacht!

Jetzt hab ich den Salat


----------



## rolf76 (20 Januar 2006)

Im Verbraucherschutzforum wird auch über die Unternehmung diskutiert:
http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=yNyh

*Auch wenn man der Ansicht ist, keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben, kann man vorsorglich den behaupteten Vertrag widerrufen,* 
wenn man ganz sicher gehen möchte per Einschreiben-Rückschein (zur gesetzlich vorgesehenen Form des Widerrufs und zur (Un-)Wirksamkeit abweichender Abreden näher hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133797#133797). 

Bei Fernabsatzverträgen steht den Verbrauchern das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht zu:  



> *§ 312d BGB: Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen *
> 
> (1) Dem Verbraucher steht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 zu. Anstelle des Widerrufsrechts kann dem Verbraucher bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren ein Rückgaberecht nach § 356 eingeräumt werden.
> 
> (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt [...] nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.





> *§ 312b BGB: Fernabsatzverträge*
> 
> (1) Fernabsatzverträge sind Verträge über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen, [...], die zwischen einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher unter ausschließlicher Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen werden,  [...]
> 
> (2) Fernkommunikationsmittel sind Kommunikationsmittel, die zur Anbahnung oder zum Abschluss eines Vertrags zwischen einem Verbraucher und einem Unternehmer ohne gleichzeitige körperliche Anwesenheit der Vertragsparteien eingesetzt werden können, insbesondere Briefe, Kataloge, *Telefonanrufe,* Telekopien, E-Mails sowie Rundfunk, Tele- und Mediendienste.





> *§ 312c BGB: Unterrichtung des Verbrauchers bei Fernabsatzverträgen*
> 
> (1) Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Vertragserklärung in einer dem eingesetzten Fernkommunikationsmittel entsprechenden Weise klar und verständlich und unter Angabe des geschäftlichen Zwecks die Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen, für die dies in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 240 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmt ist. Der Unternehmer hat bei von ihm veranlassten Telefongesprächen seine Identität und den geschäftlichen Zweck des Kontakts bereits zu Beginn eines jeden Gesprächs ausdrücklich offen zu legen.
> 
> ...


*2. Wenn unberechtigt Geld abgebucht wird, kann man bei seiner Hausbank Einspruch gegen die Abbuchung einlegen:* 


> *Wie lange kann ich einer Lastschriftbuchung widersprechen?*
> 
> Die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Banken und Sparkassen sehen vor, dass einer Belastungsbuchung im Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren bis zu sechs Wochen nach dem Rechnungsabschluss, der auf die Belastungsbuchung folgt, widersprochen werden kann.
> 
> Ein Rechnungsabschluss, oft auch als Kontoabrechnung bezeichnet, erfolgt bei den meisten Banken vierteljährlich (zum 31.03., 30.06., 30.09. und 31.12.), in einigen Fällen auch monatlich. Auf die Rechtsfolgen eines Rechnungsabschlusses wird auf den Kontoauszügen hingewiesen.


 Siehe hier: http://www.bafin.de/bankenaufsicht/zahlungsverkehr.htm#p4


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*GFV Produkttesterangebot*

Hallo, 

normalerweise bin ich ja auch sehr misstrauisch über solch ein Angebot. habe mich aber trotzdem dazu verleiten lassen, meine Kontonummer anzugeben.
jedoch ist es kein Problem, die Lastschrift kostenfrei innerhalb der ersten 6 Wochen abzulehnen. Dazu muss man aber bei der Bank vorbeigehen um eine unterschrift zu leisten. Die Lastschriftverweigerung kostet GFV dann aber trotzdem Geld! (Was mich natürlich freut!)

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

*Re: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel*



			
				Kunde Tester bei GFV schrieb:
			
		

> GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel hat einmal geliefert, Wert max. 8 €, auf alle weiteren Schreiben seit Oktober 2005 nicht mehr reagiert und 120 € bei mir abgebucht. Auch auf meine Kündigung für ectl. weitere Bezüge nicht reagiert...
> Werde der Firma mit sehr ungewöhnlichen Methoden selber einheizen.
> Das Kleingedruckte ist nach Prüfung durch meinen RA nicht so sattelfest, wie es auf den ersten Anschein hin erscheint.
> Mich interessiert, ob noch weitere [edit]  Interesse an einer




Hallo und guten Tag,

habe negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Fall ist etwas anders gelagert...Mir wurde versprochen. zuerst einen Vertrag zu senden, der unterschrieben werden muss. Stattdessen wurde das Geld abgebucht. Ich habe es bei der Bank zurückbuchen lassen und erhielt heute ein Schreiben mit Zahlungsaufforderung . Weitherhin soll mein sogenannter  Vertrag  gelten und erst in 1 Jahr beendet werden  Das Paket hat einen geringen Wert (so wie Ihres). Ich bin gespannt ob mich die Firma verklagt.....Kontaktaufnahme zu mir ist möglich  unter [email protected]!

[email protected]   Danke!

_e-mail-addi und persönliche Daten  gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*Re: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel*



			
				Kunde Tester bei GFV schrieb:
			
		

> GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel hat einmal geliefert, Wert max....€, auf alle weiteren Schreiben seit Oktober 2005 nicht mehr reagiert und 120 € bei mir abgebucht. Auch auf meine Kündigung für ectl. weitere Bezüge nicht reagiert...
> Werde der Firma mit sehr ungewöhnlichen Methoden selber einheizen.
> Das Kleingedruckte ist nach Prüfung durch meinen RA nicht so sattelfest, wie es auf den ersten Anschein hin erscheint.
> Mich interessiert, ob noch weitere Geschädigte Interesse an einer Beendigung dieser miesen Masche h :evil: aben.




dann meld dich mal unter  .....und laß mal hören was du vor hast.bei mir wars ähnlich und an die strippe bekommt man ja auch keinen.
gruß chris

_Handynummer gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*GfV*

Mir ist bekannt, .....

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung gelöscht _


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*Re: GfV*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist bekannt, .....
> 
> _Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung gelöscht _



könnte Beweise durchaus liefern !!!


----------



## SEP (1 März 2006)

Nicht notwendig - die Information ist nicht sinnstiftend. Im Übrigen warten wir einfach ab ...


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2006)

*Re: GfV*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> könnte Beweise durchaus liefern !!!


wüßte nicht, warum die Betreiber fremde Rechtsstreitigkeiten übernehmen sollten.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Re: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel*



			
				Kunde Tester bei GFV schrieb:
			
		

> GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel hat einmal geliefert, Wert max. ... €, auf alle weiteren Schreiben seit Oktober 2005 nicht mehr reagiert und 120 € bei mir abgebucht. Auch auf meine Kündigung für ectl. weitere Bezüge nicht reagiert...
> Werde der Firma mit sehr ungewöhnlichen Methoden selber einheizen.
> Das Kleingedruckte ist nach Prüfung durch meinen RA nicht so sattelfest, wie es auf den ersten Anschein hin erscheint.
> Mich interessiert, ob noch weitere [edit]  Interesse an einer Beendigung dieser [edit] h :evil: aben.
> ...



Meine Frau ist auch auf diese Masche hereingefallen (grrrrrr)
Wir kämpfen aber noch um unser Geldjavascript:emoticon('')
javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## Habli180668 (1 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo an alle.

ich bin leider darauf reingefallen und habe 120,- Euro von mein Konto
abgebucht bekommen.
Warte seid 4 Wochen auf Ware.Werde sofern es geht mein geld zurück holen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Sofern noch keine 6 Wochen seit Abbuchung per Lastschrift vergingen, dürfte dies problemlos möglich sein.

Einfach bei deiner Bank der Belastung widersprechen und um Gutschrift bitten.


----------



## Micha80 (6 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hi!
Ich bin leider ebenfalls auf die Masche der GfV reingefallen. Nachdem der Geldbetrag (120€) von meinem Konto abgebucht, ich jedoch in den darauffolgenden Wochen nichts mehr von diesem Unternehmen hörte (trotz Anfragen per E-Mail), habe ich meine Bank dazu veranlasst, die Überweisung zu stornieren. Dies geschah auch ohne weiteres. Ich habe eine erneute Kündigungs E-Mail verschickt und warte nun ab. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, was jetzt noch auf mich zukommen könnte? Schließlich waren die 14-Tage Kündigungsfrist bereits abgelaufen, als ich kündigte und mir meine Geld zurück holte.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Was passiert wenn ich die Lastschrift einfach stornieren lasse?
Begehe ich damit nicht Vertragsbruch?
Wie wasserfest sind denn nun die AGB?

Die nette Frau am Telefon hat gesagt, es kommt pro Monat MINDESTENS 1 Paket. Kann ich mich an sowas aufhängen? Oder zählt es gar nichts, was einem am Telefon erzählt wird?

Zum Thema Beweispflicht...
Ich denke, es wären genügend Leute, die das bestätigen könnten, dass es bei ihnen auch so war.


----------



## rolf76 (6 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Das könnte vielleicht interessant sein:

Schutz bei Abonnements, die am Telefon abgeschlossen wurden 
(Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo, ich Trottel bin auch drauf reingefallen. Lasse mir aber mein Geld zurück buchen. 6 Wochen sind ja noch nicht um. Also paßt bloß auf !!!!!


----------



## Habli180668 (7 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hi an alle,habe mein Geld wieder zurückgeholt und per Email gekündigt.Bis jetzt
ist nichts passiert.Denke habe nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo an alle, ich habe mir mein Geld zurückgeholt und warte jetzt einfach ab.


----------



## SEP (7 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Noch jemand hier, der sein Geld zurück geholt hat und abwartet?

Sind heute nachmittag erst drei ...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Ich auch 

Übrigens:
AGB Punkt 7:
"Im Falle einer unberechtig zurückgeschriebenen Rücklastschrift (z.B. wegen [...] unberechtigtem Widerspruch gegen die Lastschrift durch den Produkttester) darf die GfV für die angefallene Bearbeitung eine Gebühr von € 10,00 pro Rücklastschrift zzgl. der angefallenen Bankgebühren berechnen soweit nicht der Produkttester einen geringeren Schaden oder den Nichteintritt des Schadens oder die GfV einen höheren Schaden nachweist."

Im Falle des Falles sollen sie ihre 10€ haben. Allerdings müssten sie mich dann erstmal davon überzeugen, dass mein Widerspruch "unberechtigt" ist. Mir wurde nämlich gesagt, dass ich das erste Paket schon lange haben müsse und außerdem, dass ich jeden Monat MINDESTENS eines bekomme.
Das Paket ist noch nicht da und die AGB sagen auch ganz was anderes.

Ich lehne mich zurück und warte.
Bring it on.
Ich bin bereit


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*So Bekommen Sie Ihr Geld Zurück!*

Hi. Auch ich bin auf die GfV hereingefallen, habe dann aber mit einem "Kniff" mein Geld wieder zurückerhalten,denn: bei der Telefon-Aquise wurde ich NICHT über mein Widerrufsrecht (zwei Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss) aufgeklärt. Auch nicht in schriftlicher Form. Da ich dies erst ca 4 Monate nach Abschluss der Vertrages erfahren hatte, begannen die 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht rein juristisch erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt. Dies teilte ich der GfV mit und erhielt mein Geld wieder. Ich hoffe sehr, daß ich einigen mit diesem Tip helfen konnte und drücke allen Leidgenossen fest die Daumen. Bei Fragen gerne mailen: _[Mailadresse und persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_.


----------



## rolf76 (11 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Genaugenommen beträgt die Widerrufsfrist bei einer Belehrung nach Vertragsschluss einen Monat, § 355 Abs. 2 S. 2 BGB.

Es muss aber eine Belehrung durch den Anbieter erfolgen, nicht ausreichend ist, dass man selbst herausfindet, dass einem ein Widerrufsrecht zusteht.

Erfolgt überhaupt keine Belehrung, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht spätestens nach 6 Monaten nach Vertragsschluss, § 355 Abs. 3 BGB.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei Dienstleistungen aber auch dann, wenn der Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlasst, § 312 d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB. Dies muss der Anbieter beweisen, was ihm bei rein telefonischen Vereinbarungen schwerfallen könnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Es hat sich was getan...!

Nachdem ich am 06.04.06 die Überweisung an die GfV hab stornieren lassen und ich eine Kündigung per E-Mail an diese Firma geschickt habe, flatterte heute Post in´s Haus. Der mir in einem Schreiben vom 08.03.06 zugesicherte GfV-Hotelkatalog samt dieser Goldcard kam heute an. Abgeschickt am 06.04.06...- Tag der Kündigung. 
Wie soll ich nun weiter verfahren? 
Den ganzen Kram samt einer schriftlichen Kündigung zurückschicken? Oder garnicht reagieren?

Zur Info: bin laut GfV Mitglied seit dem 07.03.06.
Hatte in diversen E-mails angefragt, wann ich mit diesem Kataklog und den versprochen Testprodukten rechnen kann. Keine Reaktion!
Daraufhin hab ich mir meine Geld zurückgeholt und per E-Mail gekündigt.


----------



## rolf76 (11 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Trotzdem danke.
Hast Du schon irgendetwas über Reaktionen der GfV bei Stornierung der Überweisung gehört?


----------



## stieglitz (11 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem danke.
> Hast Du schon irgendetwas über Reaktionen der GfV bei Stornierung der Überweisung gehört?


Überweisungen kann man in der Regel bzw. nur sehr kurzfristig stornieren.
Du meinst wohl Rückgabe von Lastschriften, gegen die man 6 Wochen zurückgeben kann?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Genau das meine ich. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Laut AGB fallen 10€ Gebühr + Bankgebühr für mich an. 
Mein Geld hab ich ja wieder und die GfV auch wieder ihren Katalog samt Goldcard. Mal abwarten...!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Heute habe ich ein schreiben von der Gfv bekommen,dass meine Kündigung zu spät kam und ich den Betrag von 120,- Euro, zzg 7,50,- Euro Rückbuchungslast,erstatten soll.[........], bekomme keine Ware und
soll zahlen. Ohne mich!! Werde nicht reagieren und beim nächstenmal einen Anwalt eischalten.


_Halbsatz entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## drboe (12 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wohl Rückgabe von Lastschriften, gegen die man 6 Wochen zurückgeben kann?


Das mit den 6 Wochen stimmt so nicht. Man könnte hier  sehr leicht den Eindruck gewinnen, dass man einfach abbucht und nach 6 Wochen könnte der betreffende  Bankkunde nichts mehr machen. Das ist aber ganz und gar nicht so.

Zwischen den Banken ist im Lastschrift-Abkommen eine 6-Wochen-Frist ab Belastung genannt, während derer Lastschriften zurückgegeben werden können. Der Zahlungspflichtige ist diesem Abkommen aber nicht beigetreten und somit an diese Frist zunächst einmal gar nicht gebunden. Theoretisch kann er der Lastschrift daher unbegrenzt widersprechen, da die Kontobelastung schwebend unwirksam ist. Es existiert nämlich kein Auftrag von ihm an seine Bank eine Zahlung zu tätigen. Die Bank geht nur davon aus, dass der Einreicher der Lastschrift eine berechtigte Forderung besitzt. Die kann sich aber irren und muss dann natürlich korrigieren. 

Man muss aber beachten, dass in den AGB der Bank zwischen Kunde und Bank Fristen zur Rückgabe von Lastschriften geregelt sein können. Die sprechen regelmäßig auch von 6 Wochen. Nur gilt diese Regelung nur für Lastschriften, bei denen wirklich eine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag und der Zahlungspflichtige z.B. nachträglich mit der Höhe nicht einverstanden ist. *Vollkommen unberechtigte Einzüge sind damit nicht von dieser AGB-Klausel erfaßt.* Die Bank kann somit auf Forderung des Kunden eine unberechtigte Lastschrift auch noch nach mehr als 6 Wochen zurückgeben. Das ist auch gelebte Praxis. Selbst 6 Monate sind bei der Rückgabe unberechtigter Forderungen drin. Man könnte ja schließlich seit Oktober auf Mallorca gewesen sein. Zivilrechtlich wäre einem nicht berechtigten Abbucher natürlich auch noch beizukommen.

Die Rückgabe der unberechtigten Lastschrift ist übrigens für den Bankkunden kostenfrei. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo habe mir mein Geld zurückgeholt. Und prompt kam auch bei mir der Hotelkatalog mit Goldcard. Was soll ich jetzt machen?? Katalog zurückschicken?? Oder abwarten?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Micha80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich bin leider ebenfalls auf die Masche der GfV reingefallen. Nachdem der Geldbetrag (120€) von meinem Konto abgebucht, ich jedoch in den darauffolgenden Wochen nichts mehr von diesem Unternehmen hörte (trotz Anfragen per E-Mail), habe ich meine Bank dazu veranlasst, die Überweisung zu stornieren. Dies geschah auch ohne weiteres. Ich habe eine erneute Kündigungs E-Mail verschickt und warte nun ab. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, was jetzt noch auf mich zukommen könnte? Schließlich waren die 14-Tage Kündigungsfrist bereits abgelaufen, als ich kündigte und mir meine Geld zurück holte.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



Hallo Micha! Ich habe jetzt einen Brief von der GFV bekommen, wonach ich die 120 + 7,50 Euro zahlen soll. Meine Kündigung kam zu spät. Wie ist es denn bei Dir weitergegangen? Wäre schön wenn Du zurückschreibst. Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte mbH) Kiel*

so, dämlicher Weise bin ich auch auf den Mist reingefallen, dass nette angebot "..mit 10 euro monatlich und man bekommt mehr fürs geld als man eigentlich ausgibt...lala"  
ich werd mir heut auch mein geld wieder zurückbuchen lassen, schon allein weil ich meinte finanziell kommt mir das grad sehr ungelegen und ich würde erst im Mai damit anfangen wollen
....das wäre natürlich auch kein problem, trotzdem ham sie halt schon anfang april abgebucht und wie gesagt alles auf einmal...

kann ich dann auch davon ausgehen, dass sie mich innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach 120,- plus 7,50€ fragen werden? falls jemand da erfolgreich trotz abgelaufener Kündigungsfrist rausgekommen ist oder irgendwie mehr infos hat....raus damit


----------



## Micha80 (24 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hi!
Dieses Schreiben, wonach ich 120€ plus Gebühr zahlen soll hatte ich auch bekommen. Als dieser Brief die GfV verließ, war meine schriftliche Kündigung, in der ich mich auf die einmonatige Kündigungsfrist (§355, Absatz 2) berief, noch nicht bei denen angekommen. Naja...- kurz nach Erhalt des Schreibens von der GfV erhielt ich doch tatsächlich ein Paket. Dieses habe ich postwendend mit einem weiteren Brief zurückgesandt. Nun warte ich mal. Rechtlich gesehen fühle ich mich auf der sicheren Seite. Mal schauen. Hat jemand auch dieses Zahlungsaufforderungs-Schreiben bekommen und so wie ich nicht gezahlt? Was ist dann geschehen? 

Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo,

einfach mal abwarten. Mir hat die Dame der GfV gesagt, Ich bekomme spätestens am 2. Tag einen Kontrollanruf, wo meine Daten noch mal verglichen werden. (Ist passiert). Dann bekomme ich nach ca. 3 Tagen mein Begrüßungsschreiben. (ist angekommen). Nach weitern 14 Tagen wird abgebucht, wenn ich nicht wiederrufe. (Wurde abgebucht) Nach 4 weiteren Wochen gibts den Katalog und die Goldcard. (alles angekommen) und nach max 3 Monaten nach Begrüßungsschreiben das erste Packet. Ist auch angekommen. Also abwarten und Tee trinken. Rückbuchungen können nach neuem Urteil bis zu 3 Jahre durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Stardust (24 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

[ir]

Und dieses erste Paket enthält sicher die versprochenen Eipotts, Notbuchs, Teefte-Monitore und weitere tolle Sachen, gell?

[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Stardust schrieb:
			
		

> Und dieses erste Paket enthält sicher die versprochenen Eipotts, Notbuchs, Teefte-Monitore und weitere tolle Sachen, gell?




die die dinger heißen iPod, TFT Monitore...

wundert mich überhaupt, das sich hier noch niemand von den "gfv leuten" gemeldet hat, wie toll das angebot doch wäre und wieviel man schon erhalten habe


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> die die dinger heißen iPod, TFT Monitore...



boey, das hätte ich ohne diese  Hilfe nicht gewußt


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Ignorant -.-


----------



## Stardust (25 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Stardust schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach nee, wie toll, dass ich das jetzt weiß 

PS: War denn nun ein iPod oder ein Eipott im Paket?


----------



## Peter-Pan-43 (27 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Stardust schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mittlerweile tauchen aber in anderen Foren Trolls auf, die von einem Begrüßungspaket im Wert von über 100,- € schreiben. Folgepakete, voll gepackt mit Markenartikeln sind auch schon eingetroffen.

Wer es glaubt, wird selig. Denn mit dem Versenden von Warenpaketen lässt sich dieses Projekt nicht mehr rechnen. Mal hier und da ein kleines Pröbchen, um den AGB gerecht zu werden, das geht gerade noch.

Vielleicht teilt einer der Glücklichen mal mit, welche Markenartikel in seinem Paket waren. Dann könnte man ganz einfach feststellen, ob das ein Testprodukt ist, das bewertet werden soll, oder ob es beim Diskounter oder in der Metro gekauft wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hey!
Habe einen Brief an dei GFV geschickt, wo drin steht das mir ausdrücklich am Telefon gesagt wurde das der Vertrag erst nach Vertragsabschluß wirksam wird. Ein sehr guter Jurist bestätigte mir, daß es normalerweise nicht üblich ist vorher schon die 120 Euro abzubuchen. Er sagte ich könnte diese Firma auch anzeigen. Weil ich ja am Telefon versichert bekam, daß das Geld erst nach Vertragsabschluß abgebucht wird!! Am Telefon wurde ja auch kein Vertrag geschlossen, es wurde lediglich INTERESSE gezeigt mitzumachen. Also ich warte jetzt ab und falls noch was kommt erstatte ich Anzeige.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo!
Ende Februar bekam ich auch ein Anruf von der GfV, wo mir auch Angeboten wurde "Produktester" zu werden, es würden nur 10€ im Monat anfallen, und diese sind für Porto und Versand. Man versprach uns jeden Monat ein Paket mit Verschiedenen Produkten wie Tiernahrung,Kosmetik,Multimedia,etc.
Außerdem könnten wir "umsonst" in Hotels in ganz Deutschland übernachten.
Die Geschichte kennt Ihr wahrscheinlich schon auswendig.
Ende März habe ich mein Geld zurück überweisen lassen, worauf auch promt ein Brief kam, ich sollte innerhalb von 7 Tagen 127,50 € wieder zurückbuchen.
(7,50 wegen der lastschriftkosten) 
Ich habe mich bis jetzt geweigert der GfV das Geld zu Überweisen, und  habe bis jetzt auch noch nichts von denen bezüglich des Geldes gehört.
Aber die GfV goldcard ist letzte Woche angekommen und ein Katalog wo all die tollen Hotels aufgelistet sind in denen man "umsonst" Übernachten kann,
WENN man den täglichen Mindestverzehr zahlt, der auch schon mal bei 75,00€
pro tag liegt, mindestaufenthalt 3 Tage !


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

...Ich werde den Katalog per ein einschreiben zurück gehen lassen.

Aber der Hammer Kommt noch, diese Woche bekomme ich einen Anruf von der GfV und da wird mir schon wieder angeboten Produkttesterin zu werden und die Dame am Telefon erzählt mir wieder die selbe Geschichte, aber dieses mal sollte der ganze spass 130,00 € kosten. Schade dass ich kein aufnahme Gerät parat hatte!!


----------



## Thomas G. (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin auch auf die Masche des Telefonjokers...sorry, Telefon-Dame reingefallen...

Mir kamen sie mit dem selben tollen Angebot, welches so Klasse klingt, das man 
einfach nicht nein sagen kann......

Ich habe heute mein Begrüßungsschreiben bekommen, habe allerdings bereits die
Kündigung Formuliert und werde sie morgen zur Post bringen.
(Einschreiben + Rückschein)



Falls auch jemand in der Kündigungsfrist ist und eine nett klingende Kündigung 
braucht, könnt ihr diese hier kopieren und als eure Verwenden.
Ich werde Zeitgleich mit dem "zur Post bringen" auch eine E-Mail an die []
schicken. Um sicherzugehen das eines davon gelesen und bestätigt wird ist 
das Einschreiben folgendermaßen geschrieben:



> Mein Name
> Meine Straßen
> 12345 Meine Stadt
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit der Kündigung euer Unheil verhindern, genau wie ich 
hoffe das das meine auch verhindert ist.


Ich wünsche allen Mitleidenden noch viel Erfolg mit den Auseinandersetzungen
mit dieser Firma.

MfG

Thomas G.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## gfv-genervter (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

woher bekommt denn die gfv eigentlich die telefonnummern? bei mir haben sie auf dem handy angerufen, die nummer steht in keinem telefonbuch. arbeiten die mit firmen zusammen, wenn ja, mit welchen? mir wurde auf nachfrage gesagt, ich hätte bei einer umfrage im internet mitgemacht - kann mich nur nich erinnern, welche das sein soll. und nähere auskünfte konnte oder wollte mir die anruferin nicht geben.

als "zielperson" solcher anrufe hat man doch sicher die möglichkeit und das recht, sich bei der gfv löschen zu lassen, oder? so dass man nicht mehr angerufen wird. an wen wendet man sich da? und hatte jemand mal direkten telefon-kontakt mit der gfv und nicht nur mit einem call-center? die nummer hätte ich dann nämlich auch gern.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				gfv-genervter schrieb:
			
		

> als "zielperson" solcher anrufe hat man doch sicher die möglichkeit und das recht, sich bei der gfv löschen zu lassen, oder?


Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zweierlei Paar Schuhe. Du könntest dich an die Firma wenden und um die Löschung bitten oder gleich einen Anwalt darauf ansetzen (vorerst auf deine Kosten natürlich).


----------



## engel 823 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				Thomas G. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin auch auf die Masche des Telefonjokers...sorry, Telefon-Dame reingefallen...
> ....


Hi!
Ich bin auch auf die Dame am Telefon reingefallen.
Allerdings kam das Begrüßungsschreiben 3 Wochen nach dem Anruf und da drin steht,das Sie die 120 Euro 3 Tage nach Erhalt dieses Briefes 
abbuchen.Ich habe gleich gestern eine Kündigung geschrieben und per Einschreiben weggeschickt.ich hab mir Deine Kündigung kopiert,falls es beim ersten Mal nicht klappt.
Ich wollte mich heute früß bloß mal über die Firma informieren und bin per Zufall in diesem Forum gelandet.Hat mich ganz schön geschockt,na mal sehen was noch auf mich zukommt.Ich werde heute auch noch bei denen anrufen,na mal sehen
MfG Bianca


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Ich war von Beginn an unsicher, was die Seriösität betrifft.

Ich hatte erstmal zugesagt, allerdings mir vorgenommen direkt mal im Netz zu sehen was andere darüber schreiben.
Von daher geht morgen meine Widerufserklärung raus.

Die 1-2 positive Stimmen die man im Netz findet, dürften eher ein verzweifelter Versuch sein, Kunden zu überzeugen, als ehrliche Aussagen. Zumindest wäre das denkbar, wenn auch nicht zu belegen

Ich danke für die Vorlage, vielleicht schauen die wenigstens blöd, wenn die mehrere Stornierungen mit gleichem Wortlaut bekommen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo,
bin dummerweise auch auf die dame am telefon herreingefallen. Leider ist das bei mir schon zwei monate her! Kann ich den Betrag von meiner Bank noch stornieren lassen? Kann mir vielleicht irgendeiner sagen wie ich vorgehen kann.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Wenn das per Lastschrift war, selbsverständlich. Falls du überwiesen hast, ist das Geld futsch.


----------



## sun (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Hallo, die sechs wochen sind bei mir leider schon rum. und meine bank hat mir mitgeteilt, dass ich lastschriften nur bis zu sechs wochen widerrufen kann. :wall: kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie ich mein geld noch wieder bekommen könnte?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*



			
				sun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die sechs wochen sind bei mir leider schon rum. und meine bank hat mir mitgeteilt, dass ich lastschriften nur bis zu sechs wochen widerrufen kann.


Quark
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: GfV (Gesellschaft für Verbraucherprodukte) Kiel*

Erkläre deiner Bank halt das > HIER <!


----------

